# its not a port of sorts, but needs something from it..



## userxbw (Nov 9, 2019)

playing with popcorn time to see if I can get it to run on here.
I've got he Linux support installed and mounted per messages after installing linux_base-c7.


```
$ ./Popcorn-Time
./Popcorn-Time: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
userx@FreeBSD.edy:/stores/opt/popcorntime
$ sudo pkg search libnss
libnss-cache-0.16              NSS module for directory services using an indexed, local disk cache
libnss-mysql-1.5_5             NSS module using a MySQL database for backend
libnss-pgsql-1.5.0_2           NSS module using a PostgreSQL database for backend
```
if this is all there is to pick from which one should I install, or is it "no match found, SOL"?


----------

